# Anyone having problems with the Amazon site?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, For the past 4 days this week, I'd check out the free books at Amazon & I would see the mouse's arrow quiver, when I was on page 2 or more & my computer would freeze. I then had a hard time getting to shut down my computer. Then tonight, I decided to just type in Amazon.com. I got in, & scolled down the page. My computer froze with an hour glass. I had to jump thru hoops again to get off AOL. I was about to shut down, but then I didn't have to. I never had this problem before with Amazon. Does anyone know what's going on? I don't have that problem here.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had no problems at all with the Amazon site all week. It sounds like you may have general computer problems and/or problems with your AOL software - assuming you're using their software.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Many visits yesterday, no issues.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

no issue here.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I had this exact problem for about four days as well.  It started working correctly again yesterday.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I am having this problem today at amazon...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for letting me know.   I'd hate to think that I was the only 1. I do use AOL. To those that said that they had/have problems, do you also use AOL? I'm thinking that it might be that or something else if others have had no problems.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

OH THANK GOODNESS!  I thought it was my computer OR explorer.  yes I started having the same problem Thursday.  Mine usually freezes up on the Kindle Home Page.  Not the regular book home page or using my wish list and searching books using the regular book home page but on the Kindle Home Page only.  I have to shut down the whole window and start over.  It's a hassle.  My cursor starts shivering or twitching and it looks like the page is trying to download some more images and then that's it.  The page is frozen.  Sure hope this stops soon.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been having the same problem too, in fact I went into my Program Files and started deleting files that I thought might be affecting it.

I even downloaded the new Adaware to do a scan, and that was horrible too!
Almost put my foot through the tower- but finally crashed it and walked away.

It's acting better today, but I haven't gone back to the Amazon site yet (don't want to risk blowing my top again).....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> I've been having the same problem too, in fact I went into my Program Files and started deleting files that I thought might be affecting it.


Please don't just delete files out of Program Files. That's a fast track to an OS re-install.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Two things: AOL's browser is terrible. Download Firefox (www.mozilla.com)

Do updates. If it's your Internet Explorer, an update will usually resolve it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

akjak said:


> Two things: AOL's browser is terrible. Download Firefox (www.mozilla.com)
> 
> Do updates. If it's your Internet Explorer, an update will usually resolve it.


Or don't even use Internet Explorer








As akjak says: bail on AOL, bail on IE & get Firefox.

I've not had any problems all week.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

marianner said:


> Please don't just delete files out of Program Files. That's a fast track to an OS re-install.


The only files that I deleted from Program Files were the AOL programs that I've never used. I tried doing the uninstall thing, but that didn't work.
I ended up going over to Kim Komando and reading her article on Bloatware and followed her instructions on removing the preloaded AOL software from my Program Files.

It helped somewhat- but it seems like my CPU is hitting 100% usage now when it never did before.

Maybe I should just force myself to look at Apple hardware.....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the site back to normal functioning again?


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I did have issues on Wed. night and for a while Thursday evening but it all seems to be fine for me now.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

thesocialfrog said:


> I did have issues on Wed. night and for a while Thursday evening but it all seems to be fine for me now.


I've checked a few times and it seems good to me also.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I had the same problem on Fri and Sat on my netbook.  I figured it had to be Amazon since it was only happening on that site.  It was ok on the site for a while but then it would freeze.  I didn't notice it today when I had to order a couple of things.  I'm glad to hear it wasn't just me.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

akjak said:


> Two things: AOL's browser is terrible. Download Firefox (www.mozilla.com)
> 
> Do updates. If it's your Internet Explorer, an update will usually resolve it.


I had the same problem after an IE update to version 8. Going back to IE7 fixed my issue, but in the interim I (re) discovered Safari and Firefox, and tested out Opera and Chrome. I find that Firefox has gotten too bloated over the years and slowed my computer down. I hated Chrome and Opera, but am lovin Safari so if you are looking for additional alternatives--thats my recommendation.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> As akjak says: bail on AOL, bail on IE & get Firefox.


^^^ This.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

No problems here


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I had the same problem after an IE update to version 8. Going back to IE7 fixed my issue


I have heard that about other sites - they are not working well at all with IE8. Folks had to remove & reinstall IE7 - another reason to go with a different browser.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been having problems on Amazon when accessing Kindle areas.  I feel like it is trying to spy on me   but I do have IE 8 and that may be the problem.  

Is it difficult to switch back to ie 7?


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd just upgraded to 7 in the past few weeks, and started having issues at that point.
I don't want to go back to 6 though.

Who do I see about Safari? Or Firefox?

TIA........


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

www.mozilla.com for Firefox.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

I used ms website uninstall for ie 8 and it did not resolve the issue for my pc.  Maybe there is another uninstall method?

In any event, I am tempted to try safari or firefox -- but really do not want to go through the trouble if same problems.  (not lazy, it is just I maintain 4 family pcs...ugh)

Do any users of these browsers have vista 64 and have visited amazon (specifically the kindle area of the website, under kindle bestsellers eg )  without any trouble? 

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

TSinGA said:


> Do any users of these browsers have vista 64 and have visited amazon (specifically the kindle area of the website, under kindle bestsellers eg ) without any trouble?


I use Firefox almost exclusively, and on my home laptop (formerly Vista x64, currently Win7 x64) it works absolutely perfectly with the Amazon site.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you Geko29 and Ann in Arlington and others who said "Firefox!"

I just switched from IE8 to Firefox (downloaded from cnet.com) and Wow!  I love it.

I have been browsing Amazon Kindle for awhile and no problems whatsoever.  Seems faster than IE 8 too.

Thanks!

* now I have to switch the other PCs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it's working for you. I use it pretty much exclusively on my home computers. Now, if there are sites you _have_ to go to that you _have_ to use IE on, you should get the add on called either "IE tab" or "open in IE" or something like that. It allows you to open the sites you need to in IE but everything else opens in Firefox. Look around the Mozilla site. . .it's probably one of their most popular add ons. Another is AdBlocker which keeps annoying ads on various sites at bay. And of course there are all sorts of 'skins' so you can 'dress' it to fit your mood. . . .


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll second IETab.  You can even set it to always open particular sites in IE.  I set it to do that for *.microsoft.com (for obvious reasons) and one of my own company's intranet sites, because certain functions only function in IE.  Those sites then open directly in IE (in a firefox tab) without you right-clicking and selecting "switch rendering engine".  It's really quite entertaining to see windows update (prior to vista/7) running in Firefox. 

ABP (AdBlocker Plus) also rules something fierce.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the information.  I am still having problems and I too have IE8.  Wish I had NEVER downloaded it, although I downloaded it several weeks ago and just started having problems last week.  So far for me I only have problems on the Amazon Kindle pages.  Weird.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

geko29 said:


> I'll second IETab. You can even set it to always open particular sites in IE. I set it to do that for *.microsoft.com (for obvious reasons) and one of my own company's intranet sites, because certain functions only function in IE. Those sites then open directly in IE (in a firefox tab) without you right-clicking and selecting "switch rendering engine". It's really quite entertaining to see windows update (prior to vista/7) running in Firefox.
> 
> ABP (AdBlocker Plus) also rules something fierce.


I TOTALLY AGREE about IETab & ABP


----------

